# Using CPC-A in cover letters



## jbc616 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have recently been certified and am now a CPC-A. So as I am currently sending out resumes and cover letters, I'm wondering, do you sign your cover letters with your name then comma CPC-A? I don't want to seem pretentious, but I think having it attached to my name is something important to hiring managers.
Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Chris Schulze (Oct 17, 2014)

It is important to let any potential employer know what kind of credential(s) you might have.  Listing a, comma and CPC-A after your name is acceptable for our company.  Listing the A is important.  Some companies might not look to hire you if you are an A but some will.  They will find out soon enough if you are an Apprentice anyway when the look up your member number, so it is best to leave that designation on.


----------



## debbien38 (Oct 17, 2014)

jbc616 said:


> I have recently been certified and am now a CPC-A. So as I am currently sending out resumes and cover letters, I'm wondering, do you sign your cover letters with your name then comma CPC-A? I don't want to seem pretentious, but I think having it attached to my name is something important to hiring managers.
> Let me know.
> Thanks.



Hi my name is Debbie and I recently became certified with the CPC and you would definitely list that after your last name, CPC-A until you can get the "A" removed.
Check into the ways that you can get the "A" removed, which means apprentice.  They have lowered the standards and it is only 1 year of experience and I am not sure about how long for a coding course.  If you check with AAPC, I would call them because you can get a better answer to questions that might come up as you are speaking with someone.

I hope that helps.

Good luck with your future positions and removing the "A".
Debbie


----------

